# Nilton ligou para o IPMA



## manchester (11 Fev 2014 às 15:43)

A propósito da Stephanie, Nilton fez telefonema para o IPMA


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2014 às 21:39)

Muito bom este telefonema do Nilton e da famosa Stephanie! 

Hoje em dia a meteorologia está claramente no foco de atenção dos media!

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------

